# Wanted Berger 30 cal 210g vld hunting bullets



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Looking to buy some Berger 30 cal 210g vld hunting bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GunBroker.com - Error



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I saw some at SW last Tuesday. I know they have had Burger's in the 168 and190. S&E in South Jordan had a good selection as well.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have some, used for load development with a .300 win mag. 

shoot me a PM. Located in Davis County.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

DallanC said:


> GunBroker.com - Error
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Those are the vld target bullets. I am looking for the vld hunting bullet.

But thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Deacon92 said:


> I have some, used for load development with a .300 win mag.
> 
> shoot me a PM. Located in Davis County.


PM sent


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Found!!!! Please close thread


----------



## ripdowns8 (Dec 14, 2021)

Pm

Sent from my itel A571W using Tapatalk


----------

